# ***race***



## Mopar Kid (Feb 28, 2006)

There is a race on March 18th @ noon. Big Payout! Track is drag 1/24 and 1/25 located in Toledo, OH. Log on to Glasscityslotcar.com Track is open Tues-Fri 3 p.m. Sat 1p.m. Sun Noon Races wed, fri, sun.


----------

